# open treatment zygomatic arch fracture



## kpichon (Oct 3, 2018)

Having trouble finding cpt code for open treatment of zygomatic arch fracture through sublabial incion.


----------



## hbair99 (Oct 19, 2018)

from our optum encoder; 
21360
Open treatment of depressed malar fracture, including zygomatic arch and malar tripod



Lay Description (Code):

The physician reduces a fracture of the malar complex. No internal fixation is used. The physician makes facial incisions through the scalp, eyebrow, and/or lower eyelid. A transoral incision is also made through the maxillary buccal vestibule. The fracture sites are exposed. Instruments may be inserted into the bone (e.g., Carroll-Girard screw) or beneath the complex to lift the fracture. The fractured malar complex is reduced manually. The facial incisions are closed in layers. The transoral incision is closed in a single layer.

See 21365 for internal fixation possibilities 

I hope this will help


----------

